# Best way to treat my horse’s bite wounds?



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Sounds right! Keep cleaning it at least once a day & in @ a week a nice blackish scab will peel off and you will see healthy skin underneath. 

My yearling is really good (bad) at getting hurt once a week..... yesterday I went to check on my horses & found she had broke through the fence, got tangled in it ( only apparent from the damage) & managed to rip herself up. She just healed from the last time...... gonna shot the neighbors dogs!!!!! 
Anyway she has other healing sores/wounds from my other horse & whatever she runs into. 

Good luck!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

They always have to get a wound right where it gets in the way of their tack. I swear they tell the other horse to bite them in certain places.


I probably would just slab some swat on them after I have made sure there is no serious damage.


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you, to you both! So just to clarify, should I try to let the wound dry up a bit at all? ...or just keep putting the ointment on. I have seen Swat at store, but have never used it myself - I will look into it!

Yes, horses sure have a way of getting themselves into quite the predicaments...funny enough, my guy was bitten from over the fence...he could have just turned around and walked away, but instead just stood there and took it, leaving not one mark on the other horse. He was definitely plotting a no-work-week! ha-ha


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

Having some experience with wounds:roll: due to owning a young OTTB;










it is my opinion that you seem to be doing a good job.


I would use Swat or some other repellant for wounds daily until the scabs have fallen off and/or hair starts to regrow to keep the flies from feasting on the wound or even the scabs. Once the scabs come off and hair starts to grow, you can use your normal fly spray. I would not use the fly spray on newly formed scabs, though. Not until the skin underneath has healed enough that the scabs fall off....even so, I PERSONALLY would use Swat until I saw some hair regrowth...then use fly spray

Don't forget to wash the bites every other day or so and clean off the Swat/repellant ointment...as the area can get grimey from the ointment.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I probably would just slab some swat on them after I have made sure there is no serious damage.


Swat is excellent to keep the flies off. Once the scab starts, you will not need to do anything.

I would also like to advise to NOT use Bute for a basic cut, scratch, abrasion, contusion, bite. Many people like to dumb it down as 'horsey aspirin' but it's more powerful and has several potential side issues that folks don't think through.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

A agree with MLS about not using Bute. It's an overused drug that is the "go to" choice for many horse owners.

I always use Corona cream on wounds. Nearly any product will keep the flies away as long as it's covering the wound.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I will third the thought on not giving the bute. (I guess I missed that when I first read that.)


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

Great, thanks all! Yup, headed out to the tack shop after work to pick up some SWAT!

Beauseant: Oh dear! What happened? I think they just enjoy keeping us on our toes sometimes...



mls said:


> I would also like to advise to NOT use Bute for a basic cut, scratch, abrasion, contusion, bite. Many people like to dumb it down as 'horsey aspirin' but it's more powerful and has several potential side issues that folks don't think through.


I don't particularly like using it either. When I said he was treated with Bute, I failed to mention he only had a small amount the first day of the injury (he was quite swollen and tender so my B/O suggested it and I figured she knew better than I did) but has had no more since. Regardless, I will think twice next time, thanks for the heads up! Is there anything else I could have given him, or should I have just let nature take its course?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

kpptt2001 said:


> I don't particularly like using it either. When I said he was treated with Bute, I failed to mention he only had a small amount the first day of the injury (he was quite swollen and tender so my B/O suggested it and I figured she knew better than I did) but has had no more since. Regardless, I will think twice next time, thanks for the heads up! Is there anything else I could have given him, or should I have just let nature take its course?


Hydro therapy or even a cold compress to reduce the inflammation. If it was still swollen, likely had just happened within the last couple of hours. Most bite swellings reduce in size rather quickly.


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok good to know, thanks! I'm not quite sure what time of day it had happened as none of the Barn staff had notified me about it, and had to find him in his stall like this (grrr...that's a whole other thread), but you are probably right, it was likely fairly recent to the time I had arrived. 

Thanks again for all the help everyone! It's a bummer - we were supposed to be showing next week, to boot. Ugh.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

kppt, barbed wire fencing happened! OTTBs and barbed wire do not get along.:x:x

We moved him out of that run down, filthy and dangerous excuse for a boarding facility shortly after this happened!

It is good u only used the Bute for a short time to help with pain after the initial injury....i personally wouldn't use it on my BO's suggestion, though. I would give my vet a call and describe the wound and ask for his/her advice on whether to use it or not.

I have only used it once, and then only one dose, on our vet's reccomendation, due to a vaccine reaction.

The horses got their vaccines a few weeks ago. Our vet supplied use with some bute, but told us to call her first before using it....so she could judge whether it was necessary from the info we provided. 

It is not something to be taken lightly....or given on a BOs reccomendation....just my opinion


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

Just a quick update to say that his wounds are almost completely healed - now just for a bit more hair re-growth and he will be good as new...for the most part (as of last night, he is now sporting a ghastly hematoma on his chest - possibly a bug bite/sting, or maybe hoofed himself...Grrr!). Anyway, I have to say, LOVED the SWAT! It worked wonders, although all I could find was the pink coloured swat, so had to use special formula on the days he was showing, but it sure did the job. Aside from me cleaning the wounds everyday, the SWAT practically peeled and healed the scabs on its own and kept those pesky flies far, far away. 

Thanks for all the help & tips everyone!

Cheers


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Thank you for the update!


----------

